# Disqualified from civil service exam?



## Soap (Apr 18, 2013)

When I filled out the application for the exam, I was filling out the optional questions, and I had a problem. When I got to the section about veteran preference, there were only two selections: veteran and disabled veteran. There was no "not veteran" option. Since I couldn't change it, I left it as is and submitted it that way.. I am not a veteran. Is this going to disqualify me from the exam? I don't want to appear, have the proctors ask me for my veteran papers and tell them I don't have any, and for them to dismiss me. I talked to a trooper and he said it should work itself out. I could use some more reassurance. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

If you don't submit supporting docs, you will not be listed as a vet.


Dawn, dial, ivory?


----------



## Soap (Apr 18, 2013)

GMass said:


> Dawn, dial, ivory?


Lava Soap



Hank Moody said:


> I think you can't follow directions and this is a sign.


Perhaps the application itself is the first phase of weeding out the idiots?


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

To answer your question, you should not be disqualified from taking the exam just because you made a boo boo. However, if you failed to carefully read the application form, you may have a bigger problem ahead of you at the exam. If I remember correctly, you were suppose to click if it applies, if not, leave blank. 

The proctors at the exam are clueless with the HRD CS process, they are just your average joe who are there to administer the exam and keep an eye on you. At the exam site you will be given an envelope for you to provide any supporting documents along with your exam.


----------

